# Red Mallee Bowl



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jul 21, 2014)

I received a Red Mallee burl cap in the mail recently, and I cut it up and turned it into a bowl. Got a couple extra pen blanks and stopper blanks out of it too, so that was nice. As per usual, my photography will be crappy. Final dimensions rougly 8" x 3"







 





Hope you like it!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 21, 2014)

Both of your posts I've looked at so far have some serious WOW factor.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 21, 2014)

That is one heck of a good looking bowl. Love that wood. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 21, 2014)

Very nice !


----------



## Sprung (Jul 21, 2014)

Michael, I keep coming back to look at both of the bowls you posted. They are both phenomenal. Seriously top notch craftsmanship and your finish is outstanding. The time you take to finish these pieces really shows. Both are showstoppers. Since Red Mallee Burl has become one of my favorite woods, I especially love this one. Whoever gets this bowl will be very fortunate - I would love to have a bowl like this someday - if I ever progress beyond having a champagne taste but a beer budget!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice Bowl!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 22, 2014)

Michael - Stellar job  Nice lines and an excellent finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Jul 22, 2014)

That is gorgeous wood, well turned!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 22, 2014)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 23, 2014)

What a great bowl! What finish(s) did you use? Looks like you are going to be displaying in museums pretty soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jul 23, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> What a great bowl! What finish(s) did you use? Looks like you are going to be displaying in museums pretty soon.



I used Wood Turner's Finish. Thanks!


----------



## ColWA (Jul 26, 2014)

G'day Michael,
What a great piece of burl & so beautifully turned.
Sorry....but I personally don't like the high gloss finish on burls, but it's obvious that you do.
Have you thought of using a semi-gloss or matt finish ? 
Just love those burls.
Col


----------

